# no sound from my capture card



## Osei Junior (Dec 8, 2020)

Guys please help me out for the past 1 week i have been trying to get sound from my capture card to stream to obs but it seems to no avail, i have read so many forum threads,watched youtube videos etc. nothing seems working.
guys any idea how i can get sound from my mixer to obs to start my stream ,will much appreciated


----------



## Osei Junior (Dec 8, 2020)

ok but im using HDMI video capture card, i guess its a china made one which its probably in the market and its a very cheap to be precise


----------



## Osei Junior (Dec 8, 2020)

https://obsproject.com/logs/ANr9_b85HBWumilM


----------



## Osei Junior (Dec 8, 2020)

cyclemat said:


> 12:44:21.240: WASAPI: Device 'Digital Audio Interface (USB Digital Audio)' [96000 Hz] initialized
> 12:44:21.273: adding 46 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 46 milliseconds (source: Audio Input Capture)
> 
> show that you have the same sample rate in obs and for your devices
> ...


YES YES EXACTLY MY GOOD FRIEND


----------



## kelymek (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm running into the same issue, with this same capture card.. I can't get the sound from the camera. Did you solve it?


----------



## kelymek (Dec 10, 2020)

OK I'm relieved because I really tried everything and it wasn't working, at least I know I'm not doing something wrong! Thank you, I wish I understood what you were saying in the stream!

1) basically I need a new capture card to use it with OBS if I want to have sound right? As a workaround I tried connecting an external mic on the notebook instead of trying to get the audio from the camera... The mic is excellent and OBS recognizes it but the quality is very bad - lots of noise, from the laptop itself, looks like.

2) do you know how to use this specific capture card to connect to the Nintendo Switch, is it possible? The tutorials I saw use differents capture cards, with two HDMI cables and it confused me, I thought it wasn't possible with this capture card.. but then I saw you streaming Mario Odissey and I just bought this game too! So that made me wonder how you did it.

Thank you so much for your effort and help.


----------



## kelymek (Dec 11, 2020)

OMG that is amazing. I will try later and let you know if it works!


----------



## kelymek (Dec 11, 2020)

OK so it worked with my Nintendo Switch! YAY I could even put it straight on OBS and it worked, with audio and everything. I just had to change it to monitor and output in advanced settings, so no need to open it VLC first. SO happy to hear something.

BUT it still didn't work with my camera, which is what i actually need lol
No audio at all from the camera. I tried connecting the capture card to a gopro, a Nikon dslr and a coolpix.. Video is ok, but no audio from either.

Here is what I did following your steps, if you can kindly review it: https://youtu.be/w55dNSFxDBM

Maybe it doesn't work with audio from cameras? Let me know if you have an idea I could try it out.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## kelymek (Dec 12, 2020)

I managed to make it work on my coolpix p1000! After a week! I had to change a setting on the camera regarding outputting a clean HDMI, changing the mode to manual recording AND manual focus. The audio started to come through instantly, with no additional changes on OBS. SO HAPPY. Thank you so much for helping me in the process.


----------



## PRIMExx117 (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi, 

I have the exact same capture device, and the exact same problem. I have tried the steps presented here, as well as in the youtube video. I have tried running it through VLC with the same settings, I have tried running the settings kelymek figured out later, but nothing helped. 

Are there any other leads? Anything else i can try? I am using the capture device to record my xbox 360. 
Help would be GREATLY appreciated.

thanks a ton in advance!


----------



## joefriday009 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello,
_Note: I'm using this to just record my MHRise sessions, I have the same capture card and an HDMI splitter setup.

**I didn't read the replies above me from @kelymek, but I'll leave this here as a visual reference to follow easily.*_

I ran into the same no-sound problem, I fiddled with OBS until I got it working.

I got mine working by doing this:










Love this since I can finally get bluetooth audio for switch while playing (Im new to this whole OBS thing, please be kind).

Cheers


----------



## slentara1 (Jan 16, 2022)

I can tell you guys how I made it work. You have to make a separate audio input to catch audio that you can do anything with really. See the attached images. It took a lot of trial and error but I've never had an issue since setting all this up. Also it's paramount to uncheck timestamps or your bit rate will tank due to audio buffering. 

Hope this helps someone.


----------

